# Rest in peace Marco... Yet another unexpected death.



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

My beautiful MG HM male betta, Marco passed away today. He fought through the end and I was hoping he will bounce back. He was a betta fish with a character. I will miss him. Good bye Marco. Rest in peace...


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

Marco was beautiful! MG's are just gorgeous. Sorry for your loss, RIP Marco.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sorry. :'( He was beautiful!


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you guys! He sure was a beautiful betta and funny little guy. I miss him... Now I have to locate beautiful MG HM like him.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
I hope you don't mind I did a memorial picture for you.
Sorry about marco


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

BeckyFish97,

I am in tears when I saw your beautiful drawing! I don't know what to say. Thank you so much! You are highly talented. If you don't mind, I will download your drawing and make it to my computer wallpaper. Thanks so much!!! You are amazing!!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

toydogs said:


> My beautiful MG HM male betta, Marco passed away today. He fought through the end and I was hoping he will bounce back. He was a betta fish with a character. I will miss him. Good bye Marco. Rest in peace...


R.I.P Marco.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

toydogs said:


> BeckyFish97,
> 
> I am in tears when I saw your beautiful drawing! I don't know what to say. Thank you so much! You are highly talented. If you don't mind, I will download your drawing and make it to my computer wallpaper. Thanks so much!!! You are amazing!!!


Feel free to download it 
I'm glad you like it


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh I am sorry for your loss. He was beautiful for sure! I just lost one of my twin female Bettas on Monday


----------

